# Rufus Hussey Slo-mo Video Compilation



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Rufus was amazing. There's no doubt about his ability that's for sure. I'm really searching hard for one of his forks and if I can get my hands on one that I know 100% for sure is legit and one made by him, I'm willing to pay $$$$$$ for it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

He shot a slingshot like it was an extension of himself. Look at the follow-through on both hands after the shot. Really amazing.
Good vid!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

What started me on this video was shooting with very underpowered (single strand #64) rubber yesterday with 3/8 steel...
After a little while it became clear that pushing the fork hand toward the target and releasing the pouch while it was in motion multiplied the velocity big time.
Also, it "felt" awesome... I wonder if Rufus's technique came out of trying to get as much speed as possible using weak rubber.
Anyway, I like watching him shoot.
Best, Jake


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that!!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

yes maybe a little higher velocity, but imo the main advantage to push forward and pull backward is to compensate for the recoil

since the moment ammo is launched the fork is yanked right back, some sort of compensation would be helpful, i think people shooting without push pull technique also compensate in another way, maybe they already calculated the recoil as they aim for the target via experience


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

oh yeah and thanks sooooo much for the slow mo video... i always forget to express the appreciation hehe


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

M_J said:


> He shot a slingshot like it was an extension of himself. Look at the follow-through on both hands after the shot. Really amazing.
> Good vid!


That's a very good decription of his shooting MJ. The man was truly amazing.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_What can I say??? Pure genius!!














_


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice job Jake! He was something for sure. So effortless! Flatband


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

interesting vid, well done. What struck me about it was the similarity to the way the chinese shoot! With their short bands they tend to anchor, then push the fork forward.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice the slow-mo, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

THANKS Jake! I'll watch a few more times. Very interesting.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

The Main thing he does different from what i see most people do today it that his forward arm is bent with each shot and becomes straight as part of the follow through. Very Interesting indeed


----------

